# Do you paint?



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there anyone here that paints, whether being a professional or an amateur/hobbyist?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I am married to a professional painter. Always wanted to give it a try myself. One of these days.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My wife paints; I don't. That's her thing, and I don't want to impose on that. Plus, I don't like the smell of turpentine.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I have tried in the past. My "reimagining" of van Gogh's _Sunflowers_ in secondary school art class was highly praised by the teacher, although I don't feel I have much talent with a palette and brush, myself.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I had some training, private lessons, in my late grade school years, and some summer sessions as a high-schooler at a major art school: I am less than a 'Sunday painter,' however. Millenia ago, some of those early pieces got framed and later sold, so that technically makes me 'professional' though it was a few pieces from very long ago 

Lately, a management job had me painting apartments (often enough to get me to the proficiency of a mid-level professional interior painter) where three shades of white was the most license I had there... Though on hire and for some acquaintances, I have occasionally chosen colors; mixed colors; stippled, scruffed a wall with one or more colors, i.e. something far more painterly (and labor intensive) than 'just rolling it on.'

When I do 'art,' I have my usual impulse of wanting to 'do it well,' while also being much more relaxed about 'what happens' or how well it turns out when 'done.' This is precisely because it is not my profession. When I compose, I know quickly enough if an idea will 'yield' or not. Those which do not are quickly ended as sketches or tiny studies, and as quickly shelved. That is more 'business.'

With painting I am more free to keep the pigment in play until the piece goes to impossibly overworked or somehow else 'fails,' the enjoyment being in the process without so much (self-imposed) pressure for the result to be 'something good.'

I've found painting is 'the other non-verbal' medium which sometimes seems to help me over 'musical humps' while comping -- as if the same area of the brain is active while painting, and in the midst of that activity, something intuitive about a piece I'm in the middle of writing is 'settled' during the process painting -- which would not as readily happen if I plugged away steadily at the score in progress.

Even if done on a small scale, the cost of a small quantity of decent materials is as much a consideration as the cost of scores - and one needs some dedicated work area to do it


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I've done it on and off over the years, for hobby/recreational reasons. I mainly do city scenes, my 'style' if you will kind of developed from being more strictly representational to a more hazy post Impressionist type of style. It may sound wierd to some people, but I think abstract is the hardest thing to do, you got to trust your instinct and just let go. I find it hard and I've tended to stick to representational art. But in terms of art, as with music, I am interested in its history & that's been an ongoing interest to me too.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm pretty decent, although I enjoy the drawing/graphics and sculpture part of fine arts a lot more. Funnily enough, after many years of slacking off and doing other things, the day came when I failed to find any satisfying decoration for my walls, thus I've decided to get off my **** and start a DIY job. I hate turpentine, as well, so oil won't be involved, rather acrylics, although I'm still debating. Ideally I'd like spray painting but I don't have the space to do it. I'm thinking about 3-4 large (as in, horizontally long) panels illustrating scenes from one of my fave operas which doesn't get staged very often as it's deemed "too static" (I'm talking about Rossini's Tancredi). I know there's life in it, though, especially in all the lovely battle scenes, which I envision sort of in Ucello's style - that and Byzantine painting, as it fits the era and, come to think of it, the "static" bit.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I used to paint the town red. Does that count?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes... I paint and I teach art... both professionally.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't even both trying to paint. My drawing is atrocious, and my painting follows suit.

"Is that a house or a cat?"
"I don't know, but which ever it's supposed to be, it's terrible."

Just a presentiment of the reactions people would surely have to any attempt, on my part, to paint.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

The window frames, the doors etc 
Whatever my wifes asks me too


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't paint but would love to learn.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd like to try, even if i can't draw


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, I paint. I am a professional illustrator, though not very prolific. (I'm a bit more gainfully employed at a non-art day job.)



















I may have posted these here before. If so, my apologies.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Weston, Those are fantastic! Congratulations on having such awesome talent. :cheers:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

What do you think of this?


----------

